# A ver que os parece este transmisor



## Carmona (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola a todos y feliz año nuevo.

Sigo investigando sobre el emisor que se utiliza como rastreador (tracking) en columbicultura y cetrería principalmente, pero también aplicable a cualquier animal, doméstico o salvaje.
Es por ello que he encontrado en la red este circuito, transmisor de 2 etapas al que le he añadido un timer 555 como signal source (no se si es necesario o el circuito sin el 555 es suficiente)
El tema  es que si bien encontré el esquema, no vienen los valores de los componentes, y aunque lo he simulado con el Livewire y no "peta" ningún componente, desconozco la frecuencia y el alcance del mismo lo cual es fundamental.

Lo aconsejable es que transmita en 216 Mhz, y lo haga con un alcance de varios kilómetros (los máximos posibles), y su peso sea lo más liviano posible (apenas unos gramos, no más de8 ó 10), y alimentado con baterias del tipo botón, y aquí es donde pido vuestra colaboración. Sé que es todo un reto, lo cual lo hace doblemente interesante.

Por favor, necesito saber los valores de los componentes que constituirían el circuito para transmitir en 216,035 por ejemplo, y con el máximo alcance posible (los comerciales anuncian hasta más de 200 km sin obstáculos) y los precios varían desde los 150 a incluso 400€.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra colaboración.


----------



## crimson (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola Carmona, para fabricar un aparatito de éstos tienen que poseer un grid dip meter por lo menos, porque es muy difícil ajustar bien los circuitos sintonizados, fundamentalmente el de salida para ponerlo en la frecuencia exacta. Normalmente se utiliza una frecuencia en VHF, donde es más fácil conseguir receptores, con un simple talkie ya alcanza para recibir la señal, más que esta es débil, por el tema del tamaño y las baterías, apenas unos pocos miliwatts. Yo participé hace un par de años en una experiencia de lanzamiento de un globo con baliza, estando en San Miguel del Monte, a 100Km de Buenos Aires, lo recibí con un Yaesu FT11R en 144,005 si mal no recuerdo. Te paso el link de la experiencia
http://www.taringa.net/posts/noticias/1865548/Lanzamiento-Globo-I.html
y el detalle del transmisor que llevaba:
http://www.qsl.net/lw2dtz/balloons.html
Es una interesante experiencia para ver cómo se comporta un transmisor pequeño a mucha altura. Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 12, 2010)

El otro inconveniente que tendras con el circuito que colocaste, es que por el uso de un cristal para generar la oscilacion, tendras un rango de 4 a 10 Khz de ajuste en la frecuencia. Trata de elegirlo cuyo 5to o 7mo armónico esté cerca o justo en una frecuencia. 

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 12, 2010)

creen que una paloma puede llevar este aparato?

lo que dice anthony123 hace que resulte menester el uso de filtraje... y esto haría más grande el aparato... se deberían emplear componentes de montaje superficial.

Creo que lo más conveniente sería quitar el cristal y asumir la desviación en frecuencia...que no suele ser mucha.

También en vez de usar el 555 usaría sólo un transistor que encienda y apague el transmisor (al mejor estilo CW) y tu receptor sería el que tenga un oscilador para generar los beeps cuando reciba portadora.

Luego le conectas una antenita direccional y a buscar las palomas que no llegaron (seguro las encontras en lo de algún palomero de la misma colombofila...).

Te paso un link de un transmisor hecho con componentes en SMD:
http://electroschematics.com/558/fm-transmitter-with-smd/

Como se ve es bastante simple y su única etapa sintonizada es el oscilador. Para tu frecuencia. Para tu frecuencia queda mucho más chico en tamaño. Vas a tener que usar una pinsita de depilar y un soldador de muy poca potencia. Los componentes se deberian conseguir sin mayor dificultad puesto que los transistores son la versión smd del to92.


----------



## Carmona (Ene 13, 2010)

Gracias a todos por contestar...

Anthony, sabía que estabas ahí...te gusta la FR verdad?, jejeje...

Sabeis lo que me dijo el otro día un técnico que fabrica emisores de este tipo?
Que si se vendieran como cepillos de dientes, costaría lo que un cepillo e dientes. Toma ya...

Por eso sigo empecinado, y es que no quiero pagar por uno de esos aparatitos el dineral que pide, sabiendo que al fabricante le cuesta unos pocos céntimos.

a ver si entre todos sacamos los valores correctos de los componentes para que emita en 216 mhz con el máximo de alcance posible, y con una alimentación de 3 v, con componentes SMD por supuesto.

He instalado el NI Multisim, y ls posibilidades de simulación se amplían enormemente con respecto al Livewire que es el que utilizo, a ver si consigo algo más, pero ahora mismo tengo un cacao mental...No llego a tanto...

Gracias de nuevo a todos y saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 13, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> lo que dice anthony123 hace que resulte menester el uso de filtraje... y esto haría más grande el aparato... se deberían emplear componentes de montaje superficial


 
Hay osciladores overtone que emplean el cristal de oscilacion para filtar el espectro de salida.  O un simple LC bastaria.

Modular en FM creo que seria mejor, podrias usar un VCO listo de MiniCircuits y colocarle un MMIC y una bateria de gel: problema resuelto.

PD: Me gusta mucho la RF


----------

